# Halionone Samples in HAlion 3



## thelighter2 (28. März 2008)

Hi
ALso ich will Halionone Libraries in Halion 3 laden wie geht das,wie kann man überhaput in HAlion3 (HSB DAteien) was laden ich hab es nähmlich seid gestern und bekomme keinen TOn raus

thx im voraus

MFG ALEX


----------



## sight011 (28. März 2008)

Ich würdesagen klick doch einfachmalunten auf Browser! 

siehe hier:
http://www.steinberg.de/typo3temp/pics/fbee51d249.jpg


dann kommst du in das Fenster und kannst Dateien auswählen:
http://www.musicianslife.de/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/halion4.jpg


----------



## thelighter2 (28. März 2008)

Hi
Geht nicht,es kommen Ausrufezeichen bei allen Dateien.

PS:Wo kann man sich Halion Libraries erwerben die ungefähr so wie Halionone klingen es sollen gute Housepianos dabei sein und Housestrings


----------



## thelighter2 (30. März 2008)

hat keiner eine Antwort


----------



## sight011 (5. April 2008)

vielleicht sind die Dateien fehlerhaft ?


----------

